# Player interested to join any online DnD



## Zaphling (May 4, 2011)

I am very interested to play any online DND. Skype, Maptool, or anything similar. Ongoing campaigns or not. If any are lacking of players or want an additional. Please contact me ASAP. I can fill any gap in the party, but is very exceptional in defending and leading.

Please send me a PM or email here: ryujen_raven9@yahoo.com


----------



## Griz75 (May 14, 2011)

hey there! Here is copy of my post for you to consider...thanks!
Pathfinder game seeking new players. The game is on Mondays starting in the evenings. The final start time will be determined when I have larger core of players but it will be somewhere between 5pm-7pm CST and 3-4 times a month. The sessions usually run 4-6 hours. We use Maptools and Skype
I am a 35 yo experienced GM. I am diplomatic, involved, passionate about the game and work hard to make a good experience for my players
I am a firm believer that it is OUR game, not mine, and it takes everyone providing their best to make it live.
I respect and want players that are drama free, creative, punctual, passionate about their characters and what we are trying to create and most of all consistent in behavior and attendence.
The tenor of the game is laid back with a 70/30 combat and skill encounters to pure roleplay and social encounters. I seek logical actions/reactions, rich detail, consistent and non-arbitrary rulings.
You should have a good attitude, be friendly, helpful and not overly critical. A good sense of humor is vital!
If you are a munchkin or a roleplaying purist it might not be the best match. You should like being goodly adventurers, mixing it up and doing heroic deeds!
You can inquire directly to Griz at ricchic75[MENTION=16713]AO[/MENTION]l.com
Come with us, great adventures await!


----------



## Aeolius (May 14, 2011)

What days/times are you available? I run a mid-level game on Sunday nights, from 9pm-Midnight (Eastern). More Info


----------



## Griz75 (May 14, 2011)

*maptools Pf game*

Hey there! Thanks for your interest! The game will be held on Mondays in the evening. Between 5 and 7pm CST

What ya think?
Griz


----------

